# SATA II or SATA III for my Crucial SSD?



## kenkickr (May 2, 2011)

I finally broke down and bought a SSD going with the Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB.  The Crosshair III Formula only supports SATA II so if I purchased a SATAIII controller card would it bet a night and day difference in performance or just a waste of $?  

I am pretty happy with the drive now but curious if SATAIII will be an even better experience.


----------



## dark2099 (May 2, 2011)

honestly, you'd be better off going the route of a SF-1200 drive like a vertex 2, mushkin callisto deluxe, etc.  rated speeds are about 20mb/s faster read, and 130mb/s write

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## kenkickr (May 2, 2011)

I already purchased the Crucial 1wk ago.


----------



## francis511 (May 2, 2011)

There should be a benchmark difference. Don`t know if you would spot any noticeable change tho`


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2011)

I don't think it's worth getting a new card. Just wait for your next mobo upgrade and you'll get a bit of a perf. increase.


----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2011)

check my review, i tested both with controller card and on sata ii


----------



## RejZoR (May 2, 2011)

SF-1200 drives are happy with SATA2
SF-2200 drives require SATA3 to be fully utilized


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2011)

And the Crucial drive is not sandforce driven, so that information doesn't pertain...


----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/RealSSD_C300_128_GB/12.html


----------



## RejZoR (May 2, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> And the Crucial drive is not sandforce driven, so that information doesn't pertain...



My bad. It's in the same league as SF-1200 drives so SATA2.


----------



## kenkickr (May 2, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/Crucial/RealSSD_C300_128_GB/images/perfrel.gif
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/RealSSD_C300_128_GB/12.html



so it looks like a gain I'd never notice.  Thanks


----------

